# Your dream pad?



## TheReal (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,

I am new here and I wanted to ask the people here regarding an up and coming indiegogo campaign I will be starting.

I will not reveal too much about myself at the moment but let´s just say I develop gaming products for a niche market through my small company and been doing so for years. I am looking to make some retro controller(s) that are geared towards the gaming community of both older consoles and emu.

The main question is what do *you* look for in a pad, what features? I will take note of all your ideas when going into making this so please share your ideas, thanks.

A few things I thought about:

* Open Source. Edit everything you want for a custom fit solution.
* Latest Bluetooth support (4.2).
* Update software through bootloader (through usb or wireless through Bluetooth).
* Compatible with original controllers (for example swap the pcb inside a NES controller for a new wireless one without making any modding to the shell, keeping that original feel).
* Custom battery technology (graphene or sulfur mixtures) for highest mAh possible and fast charging.
* Work on many systems (Android, PC, Mac, iOS et.c).
* Work either wireless or wired.


_/If this thread is placed wrong please move it._


----------



## spoonm (Dec 3, 2015)

I never used one, but people say the Gamecube controller is pretty neat. I'll take their word on that, for it is still used in competitive Smash Bros. matches. Two very comfortable controllers I've used were the Wii U Pro Controller and the Dualshock 4.

The dpad on the Dualshock 4, like its predecessors, is not for me. I don't like how un-clicky it is. I'd prefer one similar to that of the Wii U Pro Controller or that of the DSi. The DSi one was very clicky and I loved the feeling of using it.

For a console or PC gaming session, I'd go for a Wii U Pro Controller. I can't connect it to my computer, though, no matter what guide I follow on the internet.
For gaming on a phone, I'd really like to make it into a single piece so I don't have to put it on a table or stand. Something like this, but for an xperia z3:







Of course, with a clicky dpad.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 3, 2015)

A good d-pad is a pretty make-or-break feature for me. I don't care if it audibly clicks but some kind of tactile fully-pressed sensation is a plus.

The more systems it works with the better, but 360 controller emulation on PC, and ease of doing so, are crucial.


----------



## spoonm (Dec 3, 2015)

Heran Bago said:


> A good d-pad is a pretty make-or-break feature for me. I don't care if it audibly clicks but some kind of tactile fully-pressed sensation is a plus.
> 
> The more systems it works with the better, but 360 controller emulation on PC, and ease of doing so, are crucial.



By clicky I was referring to the feedback, not the sound.


----------

